# Three rescued as trawler sinks near Killybegs



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

Source RTE

Three rescued as trawler sinks
Tuesday, 4 November 2008 07:59 
Three men were rescued after their trawler sank off the coat of Co Donegal shortly before 6.30am this morning.

The Shaun Shaun, a 50ft steel hulled vessel, was taking herring on board near Killybegs when it began to fill with water.

A partner vessel, the Rachel D, rescued the three men.

The Coast Guard at Malin Head received a mayday call from the 50ft vessel, which was three-quarters of a mile south of Drumanoo Head, shortly after 4.45am.

But before any rescue boats were sent to the scene the three local fishermen were pulled onboard their sister vessel, the 'Rachel D'.

A Coast Guard spokesman said both boats were fishing as a pair for herring in 30 metres of water when the 'Shaun Shaun' started to take on water.

“It sank very quickly,” he said.

It is believed the crew were shifting a catch from one boat to the other when the trawler got into difficulties.


----------



## statement (Dec 30, 2007)

Heard the report on "Morning Ireland " quick thinking on the part of the Rachel D's crew. Well done lads. It is only when you watch "Trawlermen " and " The Deadliest Catch " you understand the dangers of fishing and how it can turn from all being well to abandon ship in a few minutes. Cheers Tom


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

statement said:


> Heard the report on "Morning Ireland " quick thinking on the part of the Rachel D's crew. Well done lads. It is only when you watch "Trawlermen " and " The Deadliest Catch " *you understand the dangers of fishing and how it can turn from all being well to abandon ship in a few minutes*. Cheers Tom



I think Billyboy will testify to that!(EEK)

Just hope that all the crew are safe and well.


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Yes and means 3 minutes at that! almost went down with it. still dont know how I got out.
One minute we were fine, calm sea and a sea mist. 3 minutes later she was on the bottom


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Scary.


----------

